# Low dose Aspirin



## Ollieness (Mar 14, 2010)

Please can you tell me if 75 mg dispersible aspirin is the same as low dose/baby aspirin?  
Thank uou
Ollie x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ollie,

Yes it is 

Maz x


----------



## Ollieness (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for that Maz 

Ollie x


----------

